# How to block ALL AC vents (especially floor vents)



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi.
I took my AC out of my 86 300zx non turbo, and was wondering, holy crap theres LITERALLY HOT AIR coming from all the vents, I dont like this, and with 102 degree weather, it really makes me dizzy, I noticed this tonight actually when I drove in cooler night weather, and could feel COOL window outside the car, but from the floor up HOT AS FREAK AIR, lol.
I need to block my vents. Help?

Also, my DRIVERS side door handle from the outside is kinda loose or something, theres lots of "play" when its let go, at least 1 inch of "in and out" play until it grabs and opens the door, and also it doesnt feel stiff anymore like my passenger side one does. WTF? :hal:


----------

